# Solved: Network printer is not available



## ncabell (Sep 18, 2010)

Home network, Dell XP Laptop with Netgear Wireless Router and attached network Samsung printer.
The printer status shows "Network printer status is offline"

Printer is connected via ethernet to the router.
I can ping the IP address that the Samsung config report shows, AND the router config shows this printer is an attached device on that IP addr.

This has worked perfectly for a year and just stopped working - the only change I THINK I made was to adjust the wireless settings for the router.

Thank you for any advice on how I can diagnose the problem?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Does the Samsung printer have a web configuration Interface and can you access it?
Is the printer wired or wireless?
What is the IP configuration settings for the printer?
Can you shows us the output of IPCONFIG /all on your laptop?

Did you try just power cycling everything?


----------



## ncabell (Sep 18, 2010)

Printer is wired connection. It shows in the Netgear router console as an attached wired device with TCP/IP address 192.168.1.4.

The printer does have a web interface so that I can view all the network settings.
It is currently set for DHCP.
HostName: SEC00159934BEF0 
TCP/IP address 192.168.1.4
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway address: 192.168.1.1
Domain Name: gateway.2wire.net

Here is the IPCONFIG /all output:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PRUT
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : guidewire.com
guidewire.com
guidewire.com
 CourtyardLincoln.com
AMICA.COM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-DD-01-05

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Con
troller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-49-0C-D0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 18, 2010 6:28:17
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 19, 2010 6:28:17 A
M


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you Power Cycle everything?

Go into the Printer Properties.
Click on the Ports Tab.
Click Configure Port.

Is the Printer using a Standard TCP/IP port?
What is the IP address listed for the TCP/IP port?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you right click on the printer and select "use online"?


----------



## ncabell (Sep 18, 2010)

Aha. I should have known this.

Under Configure Port, the printer properties showed the following:

IP Address: 192.168.1.64

I assumed it was using DHCP since it showed in the Router with a DHCP assigned IP and because I could ping it.

So on the Samsung web interface I gave it the same IP as the static address and it worked.

This resolves my issue. Thank you very much.

What's the best way to show my appreciation - a donation?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think we ever turn down donations. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would check the printer configuration page and make sure you set a static IP. Then change the TCP/IP port in the printer properties.


----------

